# Salton Sea at Sunset



## elhajj33 (Sep 10, 2014)

I drove two hours from San Diego just to shoot the sunset. The whole area you see here is basically quick sand. I have a shot or two of my tripod standing on one leg here.


----------



## Click (Sep 10, 2014)

Very nice elhajj33.


----------



## elhajj33 (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks


----------

